# Solved: size of image in a specific layer in photoshop cs3



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

Is there a way in photoshop cs3 to determine the size of an image that has been resized with the transform control? I want a series of images in different layers all exactly the same size but have only been able to accomplish this by figuring it out manually through using the ruler.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

nawlins said:


> I want a series of images in different layers all exactly the same size ...


Not really sure I understand what you want ...
But have you thought of using Grids or Guides ??

And maybe setting the ruler units to pixels ??

And Welcome to the TSG forum


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

No. I actually haven't and will have to look into using a "grid" or a "guide". Just to clarify, say for instance you've added a jpg image to a layer. When you add it, you know what size it is because photoshop leaves it at the size that you imported it at (or dragged from a layer of some other photoshop file). But if you transform it by resizing it, you no longer know what size that transformed image is. You don't know the pixel dimensions anymore. So I didn't know if there was a tool in photoshop that would identify the dimensions of that resized image, or any image on any other layer for that matter. Thanks for helping me with this.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can transform to a specific scale percentage .. will this help ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Click on the link to lock aspect ratio .. and type in what ever you want.


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, not really because the images imported are not all the same size. So if I wanted to "thumbnail" them, to all be 75 x 75, a scaled percentage wouldn't work. I could create new images of each of them in new psd files, resize them to exact dimensions, then pull them back in but that seems like overkill for something as simple as otherwise having a tool to show the size of an image in a layer. Maybe I should be asking is there a way to see the dimensions of a layer. An images "fills" the layers box so a layer's dimensions would be just as good. Does that make any sense?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

????
I'd use the freeware Irfanview and batch process the resizing to a specific size ... then import them into photoshop.

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You can also have two (or more) photoshop windows open.
Resize in one .. then Drag to the other to a new layer.


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

I see what you're saying with the "lock aspect ratio" recommendation but unless I'm missing a toolbar control, that pertains to the entire image. I'm looking for something more layer specific.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's specific to whatever layer is active .. and being worked on .. (transformed)


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks, Noyb. Yeah, I believe I'll just have to open multiple photoshop windows to do what I'm trying to do. It just seems so nonsensical. When a layer is clicked, and the show transform controls is checked, you see the bounding box. I'd just like to know the dimensions of it. Then when I transform it, whatever was showing the dimensions could reveal those images size values dynamically. Thanks again. I'm fairly new to photoshop and thought I may have been missing something.


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

OH! YOU SAY IT IS SPECIFIC TO THE LAYER! OH! Hmmm...How do I turn that toolbar on?


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

I see. I see. CTRL + T. Besides the X and Y coordinate, it only shows percentages for the w and h values....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It comes up in free transform.

I'm doing a lot of guessing .. it'd really help to see what you're working with.
Got to unplug this computer for tonight.
Hope I can help tomorrow .. Or someone else jumps in.


----------



## nawlins (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks. I'll just create a new window, resize, and move it back. Thanks!


----------

